# a possible puppy



## binyamin (May 26, 2013)

Hey there members of the gsd forum!

Well first let me introduce the story of the puppy search
Basically I've been with dogs my entire life and I always favored the gsd breed and decided to get a puppy!

I've been searching for about half a year and decided to get a gsd from the working line. I basically looking for a dog with a good drive to help me control the other animals in my yard(I have one dog already that help with the animals he's a gsd mix and doing great)

Now for the puppy:

The father:









The mother:









A puppy:









I'm aware that I can't get much feedback on some pic
But i really want to ear your general impression and since I'm gonna meet the puppies and their parent I'm was hoping to get some advice as what should I ask for and what to look for.

Thanks in advance!
And I'm sorry for my poor grammar if something isn't clear ask and I'll answer.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I can't offer any advice as I just scooped my baby up from a shelter, but I can wish you luck and congratulate you on your possible new puppy.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Meeting the parents of your potential future pup is a good start. If you like the parents: looks and temperament, you will have a good chance to get a pup you will like. 
When I visited WD's breeder, he let out the adult dogs who checked me out without aggression but more neutral and went back to their own business. Then I saw the pups..... And now I have this awesome dog of theirs. 
By the way the dogs on the picture look absolutely beautiful. But it is not the whole picture of course.


----------

